
Free business advice by volunteers - zinosoufi
http://www.score.org/explore_score.html
======
vlad
I went to a SCORE workshop; it was lead by an egomaniac. You can get an
advisor, but they won't take you seriously when you're 20; and, I wouldn't
bother going now. My impression of SCORE is that they build businesses
locally, so you will get an advisor who has worked in a type of region-
specific business that just happens to not be software, for 40 years, and does
not know very much about computers at all. But the most apparent thing is that
I was 20 years old, and everybody else was 35+. I also felt a little bit of
disdain towards me because I was 20 years old and wanted to start a software
business. They had this great advice to find a high school student to do your
web site and not pay him or her any money. That's their brilliant advice to
all new companies.

But, that's my personal experience, that's all.

------
juwo
forget about SCORE. I went to SCORE, where they fixed me up with a patent
lawyer who obviously, was trying to get business for himself.

